# Coach Canvas (fabric) Bag cleaning



## Lulugrl

Hey guys,

I have a Coach bag that is fabric material with leather trim on the sides.  It USED to be a winter white kind of a color, now it is just dirty.....I have no idea how to clean the fabric to make it look nice again, and the people at the Coach store was not very helpful...........

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

I k ow this sounds crazy! But my coach bag that I use for work gets really dirty. It's the light beige fabric with a pink leather trim. I threw itin the wash, and the dryer and it came out CLEAN and nothing was ruined.

Edit: I've washed it 2 or 3 times. I can post pics later if you like.


----------



## Lulugrl

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> I k ow this sounds crazy! But my coach bag that I use for work gets really dirty. It's the light beige fabric with a pink leather trim. I threw itin the wash, and the dryer and it came out CLEAN and nothing was ruined.
> 
> Edit: I've washed it 2 or 3 times. I can post pics later if you like.



See.....I've thought of doing this.  I am so going to try it.  Did you wash it in gentle cycle?  Any special soap?  

thanks


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Lulugrl said:
			
		

> See.....I've thought of doing this.  I am so going to try it.  Did you wash it in gentle cycle?  Any special soap?
> 
> thanks



I used regular detergent and normal wash. I tossed it in with clothes, like colours. Maybe you can toss it in with white towels on gentle to cushion it from smacking around too much and Use very little detergent. Before you do it let me show you what my leather part looks like first so no surprises to you. It's great though, the jean transfer washed out


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Here is what it looks like after the wash. I don't mind the little bit of wrinkling on the leather part. You might.


----------



## jules 8

I've done this, too with my coach bags. It works great, i just let them air dry after washing . Hth, lulugrl


----------



## Myblackbag

ShopaholicPiggy said:


> Here is what it looks like after the wash. I don't mind the little bit of wrinkling on the leather part. You might.



Your bag looks great!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Has anyone tried the coach canvas cleaning product? My friend gave me one but I haven't tried... I get nervous about trying/ cleaning my bags with solutions. Thanks!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Lulugrl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a Coach bag that is fabric material with leather trim on the sides.  It USED to be a winter white kind of a color, now it is just dirty.....I have no idea how to clean the fabric to make it look nice again, and the people at the Coach store was not very helpful...........
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



Use the Coach cleaner.  It works wonders and removed jean transfer from 2 years ago off my siggy duffle.


----------



## pwang

i wanna encourage you to use the Coach cleaner. too.


----------



## OutoftheCloset

I, personally, would be very hesitant to put my beautiful Coach purse through the "trauma" of the washing machine.  Especially with leather involved.  I've seen a wristlet were that was regularly done.  They got away with it at first, but then the last time they did it not only had the jacquard faded to look like, well, faded gar-bage, but the leather strap bloated up to look like a wrinkled, pale balloon the width of a pinky!  It was also twisted beyond usefulness.  I just wouldn't do it....you don't know what kind of havoc it will cause with any component of your bag.

If you don't want to go for the Coach cleaner, which is a great product, I have had tremendous success with handwashing.  Depending upon the degree of dirt, I've used liquid hand soap & a clean white cloth to an 1/8 of a tablespoon of Tide w/bleach ALTERNATIVE mixed with about 2 cups of warm water and a soft dish brush or toothbrush.  I lay the bag out on a towel & cover the leather.  It is important to use as little soap as necessary (and then cut that in half again - my early mistakes were using too much soap); and rinse COMPLETELY.  Some bags I've had to just DRENCH, until no more soap bubbles.  (Bye the way, the stick version of Spray & Wash (now Resolve Max) gets out ink & makeup on all of the Coach interior fabrics to date - some incredibly nasty nasty stains - and every single blackened bottom corner on all fabrics (keep it off the leather!)  I've scrubbed Coach sateen, canvas, jacquard, lurex, linen, even a Gucci Sukey  with phenomenal success.  The bags looked brand new.  And as long as I kept the diluted Tide solution off the leather; wiped the leather down with a damp rag then conditioned it before putting out to air dry, the leather looked new too.  It is a lot more work, and having a clean work area with a hand held sprayer at your sink helps a lot. But your bag will never look like a wrinkled pinky-finger noodle this way. 

I have to respectfully say "nay" to the washing machine.


----------



## Laurend1985

I'm so going to do this tonight!


----------



## loverestores

It would be less harmful for the bag if you can use colorless liquid soap and water. Use toothbrush to gently clean dirty bag parts


----------



## Vanilla11

I've read elsewhere that someone use Woolite to wash their signature sateen bags in the washer!


----------



## mscouture

Hi my coach bag got dirty and I researched online to see what I can do and a youtube video recommended carpet cleaner. Just wondering if anyone did this trick as well? I used it and it did get rid some of the dirt but not all


----------



## missy_g

There is a huge Coach rehab thread. Check there! I have only spot cleaned bags and touched up leather that had rubbed off.


----------



## Trixmacabulos

Lulugrl said:


> See.....I've thought of doing this.  I am so going to try it.  Did you wash it in gentle cycle?  Any special soap?
> 
> thanks


I have an LV canvass bag that's off white. It sounds crazy but I took it to a very good shoe repair shop and they cleaned it pretty well. The LV leather ware were still intact and in the same color as when I left my bag. Hope that helps


----------



## Tonys4274

A COACH employee told me to use plain Dove dish detergent with a damp white cotton wash cloth


----------



## ohmeohmybag

I have had good luck cleaning the fabric on coach bags with a little shampoo on a soft cloth and gently rubbing the soil. If you rub to hard you will rough up the fabric. I then use my spray hose from my beauty salon to wash it off. The hose from the kitchen sink is ok too. I let it air dry upside down. Comes out pretty good. 

If there is ink on the lining, I use hairspray them wash the way above.


----------



## Jazzy 8

jules 8 said:


> I've done this, too with my coach bags. It works great, i just let them air dry after washing . Hth, lulugrl


Do you think I can wash my purse like that? I'm new here and I really don't want to ruin my purse but it has an ink stain on it I think. It's beige with brown leather trim


----------



## Jazzy 8




----------



## jenny6404

pwang said:


> i wanna encourage you to use the Coach cleaner. too.


----------



## jenny6404

I tried the cleaner it did not work very will the purse is light beige, can I put  a bag in the wash ??
love the purse but it is dirty


----------



## LaPaloma55

I ussed an upholstery cleaner. 
*Blue Coral DC22 Upholstery Cleaner Dri-Clean Plus with Odor Eliminator*
Let it soak in really well, and then wiped it down with a cloth.  Cleaned my bag really well


----------



## marie132

Soap and water for the win!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I also hand washed my Coach canvas.. it is relatively easy to maintain compare to full leather bags


----------



## LaPaloma55

I have used 2 products with great success for fabric Coaches.  The first is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The second is Dr Bonner's pure Castille Soap. 1 teasp in water. Brush softly.  Use a damp towel to wipe and remove soap
For both, use a soft toothbrush to gently brush in circular motion.  Wipe clean


----------



## LaPaloma55

mscouture said:


> Hi my coach bag got dirty and I researched online to see what I can do and a youtube video recommended carpet cleaner. Just wondering if anyone did this trick as well? I used it and it did get rid some of the dirt but not all


It works wonder with Blue Coral Upholstery cleaner


----------



## Happylilly

my canvas coach bag is super dirty and i am going to try to handwash it tonight, wish me luck


----------



## Vicki ribal

I cleaned my coach with my ugg cleaner conditioner. I was scared to try this but I did looks good cleaner no damage at all to the non-leather parts which it’s only trimmed in leather. I use my ugg cleaner on everything. Gentle cleaning


----------



## wyattparx

Lulugrl said:


> Hey guys,





Lulugrl said:


> I have a Coach bag that is fabric material with leather trim on the sides.  It USED to be a winter white kind of a color, Nox Vidmate VLC now it is just dirty.....I have no idea how to clean the fabric to make it look nice again, and the people at the Coach store was not very helpful...........
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



I researched online to see what I can do and a youtube video recommended carpet cleaner. Just wondering if anyone did this trick as well?


----------

